# What's latest fashion?



## JohnTaiaroa1 (Sep 30, 2012)

What's latest fashion?


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 30, 2012)

In general? As we step into fall, boots are always in, but this year as in recent years ankle boots are going to be super popular, imo. colorful belts as accents, tweed, and well tailored blazers also seem "in" this season.


----------



## americanclassic (Sep 30, 2012)

lots of different trends going on, just read summaries of the runways if you want direct inspiration (e.g. D&amp;G's scarf prints and gold/black brocades)

supposedly, you'll see a lot of oxblood (deep maroon/red). imo high-waisted, a-line silhouettes are still good, at least I hope so since half my wardrobe is high-waisted skirts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. lots of collars/collared shirts too, probably. and if you're fashionable enough to pull it off (unlike me) add stud accents. I'm still a huge fan of low backs on shirts and dresses.


----------



## jessica1983 (Oct 1, 2012)

Leather leggings are the famous fashion followed by the celebrities and womens now a days.I saw womens leather pants which are similar in looks like leggings.

Link deleted per Terms of Service.


----------



## Makeuplovers (Oct 3, 2012)

as far as i know of the latest fashion.. big bold eyebrows are so into the latest red carpet shows.. plus.. i am loving the look.. its really alluring.. for example.. google Lily Collins.. i just love the her natural eyebrows look..


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 8, 2012)

I love Jason Wu's makeup for spring, with the bold brows, simple eye makeup, and bold lipstick. I really like matte mulberry lipstick for fall, but it's a little too bold for me to pull off lol.







> Originally Posted by *Makeuplovers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> as far as i know of the latest fashion.. big bold eyebrows are so into the latest red carpet shows.. plus.. i am loving the look.. its really alluring.. for example.. google Lily Collins.. i just love the her natural eyebrows look..


----------

